# Lead free Sillcocks



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Do sillcocks need to be lead-free? It would seem to me that if it is attached to the potable water supply then yes. However, the water isn't typically used for human consumption so I'm unsure. I can't find any info on this. 

The reason I'm asking is because I used to use Woodford Brand sillcocks and really liked them but they don't seem to have them in lead free. At least my supplier doesn't have them.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Chandog said:


> Do sillcocks need to be lead-free? It would seem to me that if it is attached to the potable water supply then yes. However, the water isn't typically used for human consumption so I'm unsure. I can't find any info on this.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I used to use Woodford Brand sillcocks and really liked them but they don't seem to have them in lead free. At least my supplier doesn't have them.


We use Woodford model 17. It says in the info that it is no-lead solder used on the faucet and it has all the approvals it needs like ASSE, CSA and UPC. So I don't see any issues with them.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Lead reduction is a federal mandate, so yes all appurtenances connected to a potable system should be a *level* of lead free listing.


----------



## plumbingway (Dec 18, 2017)

from my understanding, as stated above, most sillcocks now days are in fact led free, i cant say the same back in the 80's but this is something you can always ask your plumber of course, we most contently never use any led products, GAN above is correct, Lead reduction is a federal mandate, but never hurts to ask


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumbingway said:


> from my understanding, as stated above, most sillcocks now days are in fact led free, i cant say the same back in the 80's but this is something you can always ask your plumber of course, we most contently never use any led products, GAN above is correct, Lead reduction is a federal mandate, but never hurts to ask


We’re all plumbers and drain cleaners here, or at least involved in the industry, or retired. Just a question about an unfamiliar subject. God knows in this trade it’s impossible to know everything about every code, product or situation.

I had a tough time switching from 95/5 solder, but have it down now. Had some 95/5 leftover and found a use for it making plumbing flowers (inspired by a member here) a while back. Looked like dog doo... forgot how to control it.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems to me like Woodford is a fairly popular brand of sillcocks. I have been purchasing some of my materials from supplyhouse.com. When I purchase the woodford sillcocks, I have to check a box saying that I'm aware that the product isn't lead free. 

So my question is this. Does the lead free law state that every fitting on the potable water system have to be lead free? Are there any exceptions? I don't know want use a product that is "unsafe" according to Uncle Sam, however I really like the Woodford sillcocks. Especially the 19 Series. 

What brands do you guys use?


----------



## plumbingway (Dec 18, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> We’re all plumbers and drain cleaners here, or at least involved in the industry, or retired. Just a question about an unfamiliar subject. God knows in this trade it’s impossible to know everything about every code, product or situation.
> 
> I had a tough time switching from 95/5 solder, but have it down now. Had some 95/5 leftover and found a use for it making plumbing flowers (inspired by a member here) a while back. Looked like dog doo... forgot how to control it.


gotcha, ya ive been in the business for 30 years and still learning, especially with todays technology, in fact we just got into thermal imaging and boy its opened up some doors for us


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Every thing connected in conjunction with the potable water system.

Here is the link. >>> https://www.epa.gov/dwstandardsregulations/use-lead-free-pipes-fittings-fixtures-solder-and-flux-drinking-water


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

A few years ago the company I worked as a rep for had Woodford as one of the lines we represented. Woodford's position originally was that by the wording of the law, hydrants, bibs, sillcocks, etc. are not intended to handle water for human consumption.

Here in the SF Bay area though, the inspectors have a different opinion. As LOTS of the homeless have the square drive bib keys, and use the water from such for drinking, lead-free is required. Woodford listened and pretty much all of their products are available lead-free.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sipp said:


> A few years ago the company I worked as a rep for had Woodford as one of the lines we represented. Woodford's position originally was that by the wording of the law, hydrants, bibs, sillcocks, etc. are not intended to handle water for human consumption.
> 
> Here in the SF Bay area though, the inspectors have a different opinion. As LOTS of the homeless have the square drive bib keys, and use the water from such for drinking, lead-free is required. Woodford listened and pretty much all of their products are available lead-free.


In Illinois, intent or not the device is "connected" to the potable water. Sounds like a salesman's comment (nothing derogatory towards you).

Now potentially (although I have not seen this attempted) if an approved backflow protection device is installed on the potable side of the hydrant then OK. I see this with the installation of regular yard hydrants. Service into the dwelling, separate line for the hydrant, approved backflow protection, then to a yard hydrant that is not a sanitary one, a n attached sign stating not potable water and add an atmospheric vacuum breaker and they are fine.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I still drink from a garden hose, ain't dead...yet


----------

